
Ask HN: How do you push config to microservices - mylons
Let&#x27;s say you have dozens of microservices that live in their own code repositories with config to deploy them to something like AWS. how do you manage boilerplate updates to all of them?<p>Current process is a template repository that gets checked out for new services, however updates to config are made manually to each repo, or copy&#x2F;pasting boilerplate (which can create havoc if there&#x27;s an error in the copy&#x2F;paste)
======
clscott
You could consider pulling those changes. Each repo should contain just enough
config to know how / where to fetch its config + whatever is unique to this
repo.

You don't share any details about how you manage configs currently but during
your build process you can pull/import/load common configuration from a shared
respository whether that's a git repo or etcd cluster or whatever fits your
environment.

~~~
mylons
agree that pulling the changes sounds ideal. I guess having the config live in
it's own git repo that gets pulled by your build tool during the process might
work?

